# Too much IGF - Hypo all the time



## cerberus16sk (Jun 16, 2016)

I could use some help. I used IGF a long time ago and now I feel hypo all the time. It makes me fall asleep and then I wake up feeling hypo. I have headaches all the time. Ive gone to the hospital and they say im perfectly fine. Ive heard that its possible to have hypo symptoms with normal blood sugar levels in highly trained athletes. Is there something I can do to reduce my insulin sensitivity? Do I need to just eat a lot? would something like GHRP6 help? Originally I had the opposite problem from too much GHRP6 and eating. I gained 20lbs in 2 weeks and began to be prediabetic. Then after research I started slin and IGF and reversed it. I felt great for a while but I made some lifestyle changes that I believe caused me to be even more sensitive to my natural insulin and now I feel like shit all the time. Again, my doc says im healthy based on my blood tests. Should I try to get a referral to the endocrinologist and see if he can help?


----------

